# Antique Pipe Rack....



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I was in an antique store in Charleston, SC yesterday and ran across this pipe rack... I can only assume that it is antique as it was in the antique store.... It looked as if it was..... I'm not a pipe guy, but, I thought you guys would enjoy seeing this.... It had a $375 tag on it.... The pipes in there had $10 & $15 tags on 'em...


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a nice one that is. Not much room but it would make a beautiful hearth piece especially with some nice Estate pipes.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I am still waiting for the "Waxingmoon" Pipe Racks. Hint hint!


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Thats a nice err...rack!

Word to the wise as someone who frequents antique shops, a growing number should just change their name to "outdated junk" shops. Piles of stuff that nobody would want and is less than 20 years old. Most look like the children/grandchildren just boxed up everything in Granny's house and dropped it off to make some $.

Just cuz it says "antique shop" doesnt mean everything (or anything) in there is.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Sims, what you say is true in a lot of shops. I am an avid buyer and restorer of antiques and retired wood furniture manufacturer executive. That pipe cabinet is an antique. Usually the way you can tell is if it is solid wood, how it's put together, and other details that can tell it's age. It's really a nice piece at a good price though I bet you could get it from them for about $300 if you haggle. But one dies have to be careful as a lot of shops carry knockoffs and stuff from the fifties and if you don't know furniture you can get taken.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks for posting it. Though for anywhere near that price, the carving should be much more ornate and fluid. From the practical standpoint, that's a lot of real estate for only holding six pipes.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Interesting. Thanks for posting it. Though for anywhere near that price, the carving should be much more ornate and fluid. From the practical standpoint, that's a lot of real estate for only holding six pipes.


No, not really, if the carving was more ornate and fluid, it would most likely be plastic or pressed in, a sure sign of an import and a knockoff. This piece is made of Tiger Oak and the carving was done by hand. I would say it is a turn of the century American made piece. Very well worth the money.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I own hand carved pieces much better than that, so I know it can be done. Plus I've seen scads of them in person and on antique roadshow, where even there excellent hand carvings are no assurances of fortunes. This one could be politely described as rustic.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> I own hand carved pieces much better than that, so I know it can be done. Plus I've seen scads of them in person and on antique roadshow, where even there excellent hand carvings are no assurances of fortunes. This one could be politely described as rustic.


I would not call it rustic, it is Country French which was very popular in it's time. Sure there are more ornate pieces out there, but this is what was produced at the time in the US. It was supposed to be done this way. Well, anyway, I would love to own it if I were up where it is. It just is not your cup of tea which is fine.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing Ed.


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

that thing is beautiful!!!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> Very interesting, thanks for sharing Ed.


I thought you guys would like it.... Maybe I'll have to make one....
I'm not much of a carver though.....


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

You know Ed, I bet you could replace the carved sections with some of your rare wood veneer and that would more than make up for the lack of any carvings.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I am drooling just thinking what a Waxingmoon pipe rack would be! Pipe racks on ebay for for stupid money and they are junk so you would do well! I want to get in line if that is the case!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Just make a test one Ed. I think everyone here would go bananas and order one. I've seen those Humi's you handcraft and if a simple pipe rack were half a nice as those are, they would still be head and shoulders over all the others on the market


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Tiger oak was used in American furniture making quite extensively from the late 1890's through the late 1920's. Quite popular back then from a consumer's standpoint. Manufacturers were happy with it as it was plentiful, durable, had predictable characteristics (unlike briar root...), and fairly easy to work.

The beveled glass to me, further points a guess to speculate it was made around 1915-1930.

The shape(not condition) and metalurgy of the nails and screws can also be a big clue when trying to date a piece...

Personally, I get a bit of enjoyment from going to antique shops, flea markets, etc... even if I don't find anything coming home with me. If nothing else I like to take in design ideas, or even pitfalls!

To me, antiques are like Penzance: the value is subjective... well worth the price to some, laughable to others. 

On this one, the detail work appears too crude. I really like the aesthetic flair of the beveled glass. The simple/brilliant design of setting the drawers back from the doors to provide clearance for the pipes will stick with me, and probably make it's way into my own work...


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

bigdaddychester said:


> Just make a test one Ed. I think everyone here would go bananas and order one. I've seen those Humi's you handcraft and if a simple pipe rack were half a nice as those are, they would still be head and shoulders over all the others on the market


Coming soon..... I may have to lean on ya'all to make sure I get it right...


----------

